# Certina Bristol 235...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Here'a one I got in a mixed lot recently ( bought a small suitcase full of watches and alarm clocks at a live auction here in Norway - had no idea of the content but took a chance  - turned out pretty good...! ).

This Certina is called Bristol 235. It's a rather plain, but dressy watch that runs very well. A quick polish to the crystal and a tiny drop of oil and it ticks away. Anyone know how they might have come with that name: *Bristol 235*? To me, Bristol sounds very English, no...?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't help with the name, but it's a super looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bristol has for many years been seen as a very 'English' reference on the European continent; there are hundreds of Hotel Bristols in Europe, for example.

This may be due to the activities of a former Duke of Bristol,

"John Digby Bristol, 1st earl of 1580-1653, English diplomat. He spent most of the years 1611-24 at the Spanish court, where as ambassador he conducted the prolonged negotiations for the marriage of Prince Charles (later Charles I ) to the Spanish infanta.

Digby was made Earl of Bristol in 1622, but the next year the visit of Charles and the duke of Buckingham to Madrid brought to an end the already deadlocked marriage negotiations, and the new earl fell into disfavor.

He was recalled and confined to his house until he protested before Parliament. He was then accused of treason by Charles (then king) and imprisoned (1626) without trial in the Tower of London until Parliament released him in 1628.

Bristol was for a time a supporter of parliamentary opposition to the crown, but as Parliament became more extreme, he joined the king's group of advisers. In 1642 he was committed to the Tower briefly by Parliament but rejoined Charles at Oxford after the outbreak of the civil war.

Later he opposed continuing the war. He died in exile in Paris. "

His memory was commemorated in both Spain and France by the naming of Hotels, Inns and restaurants.

ps It was the corruption of the name of the 'Spanish Infanta'; 'Infanta de Castille', that gave us in UK the pub name 'Elephant and Castle'....

pps - IMHO - at least the second finest city in Europe......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Bristol (sing.):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not forgetting the Bristol Type 167 Brabazon


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And Concorde...and the Airbus.... but don't ask the inhabitants of Charlton village about the solitary Brabazon....

BAC spawned Bristol Cars Ltd, Bristol Aero Engines Ltd, British Aircraft Corporation, British Aerospace (Filton), (now BAE), Bristol Engines Division of Rolls-Royce...

And they made...many, many planes and missiles...and some cars.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

... and buses


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Brizzle.............where's that to


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice Bristol(s)

looks almost exactly like a Tissot Seastar... well similar anyway

very crisp and classy


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice watch Knut!

Du you know that Certina was a brandlabel used by a Norwegian watchdistributor in the early 1930's. The watches were made by a swiss company called Grana. In 1938 Grana desided to change the name to Certina. Certina come from latin, certus, which means assured or certain.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Nice watch Knut!
> 
> Du you know that Certina was a brandlabel used by a Norwegian watchdistributor in the early 1930's. The watches were made by a swiss company called Grana. In 1938 Grana desided to change the name to Certina. Certina come from latin, certus, which means assured or certain.


Thanks for that Livius - another thing I've learn't today! 

I have one from the early 70's although no nowhere near as elegant as your Knut - I really like that.










What else did you get in that suitcase?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch Knut!
> ...


Thanks for that info ( especially interesting about that Norwegian - learn something new every day! ).

I got lot's of stuff in that suitcase; another Certian Bristol ( ss ), a Tissot Sastar ( very plain ), a Certina DS PH200M auto ( not running at the moment, but otherwise in good condition ), some old Cyma alarm clocks, and a bunch of other stuff ( Aseikon, Citizen, Eigar, and some other, less known brands ). I'll see if I can find time this weekend and take a pic of a few of them


----------

